#  Alternativmedizin >   Kopfgelenk induzierte Symmetrie Störung Kiss-Kidd Syndrom >

## Joachim

Liebes Forum, 
Im Bereich des Kopfgelenks liegt eine funktionelle Störung vor, die zu einer Asymmetrie in der Körperhaltung führt.
Das Baby schreit häufig, schläft kaum, isst schlecht.
Probleme mit der Feinmotorik,mit dem Gleichgewichtssinn und Wahrnehmungsstörungen bis hin zur Hyperaktivität werden beobachtet. 
Dieses ist nur ein kleiner Auszug aus den vielfältigen Störungen. 
Durch einen \\\\\\\"geistigen Vorgang\\\\\\\" , der ohne Berührung des Patienten stattfindet, wird der 1. Halswirbel reponiert, Beckenschiefstand ausgeglichen und die Beinlängendifferenz behoben.
Das Liquor kann wieder fließen, die Zellen bekommen neue Impulse, alte Muster werden aufgehoben.
Die Steuerungszentren werden durch neue Signale aktiviert. 
Das nicht behandelte Syndrom kreiert den \\\\\\\"normalen\\\\\\\" Patienten mit all seinen Leiden.

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Liebes Forum, 
> Im Bereich des Kopfgelenks liegt eine funktionelle Störung vor, die zu einer Asymmetrie in der Körperhaltung führt.
> Das Baby schreit häufig, schläft kaum, isst schlecht.
> Probleme mit der Feinmotorik,mit dem Gleichgewichtssinn und Wahrnehmungsstörungen bis hin zur Hyperaktivität werden beobachtet. 
> Dieses ist nur ein kleiner Auszug aus den vielfältigen Störungen. 
> Durch einen \\\\\\\"geistigen Vorgang\\\\\\\" , der ohne Berührung des Patienten stattfindet, wird der 1. Halswirbel reponiert, Beckenschiefstand ausgeglichen und die Beinlängendifferenz behoben.
> Das Liquor kann wieder fließen, die Zellen bekommen neue Impulse, alte Muster werden aufgehoben.
> Die Steuerungszentren werden durch neue Signale aktiviert. 
> Das nicht behandelte Syndrom kreiert den \\\\\\\"normalen\\\\\\\" Patienten mit all seinen Leiden.

 *Äh hmm äh wie was?*    
Es tut mir sehr leid Joachim aber mit dem Text da oben kann ich überhaupt nix anfangen.
Mir scheint der "etwas" Zusammenhang los zu sein, worauf zielt der Text ab, soll er uns was sagen?
Er scheint auch im falschen Bereich zu liegen, wo hin hättest du den das Thema gerne? 
Sei so gut und erkläre bitte was du uns sagen willst. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## SurferRosa

Erstmal Hallo Joachim, 
leider kann ich absolut gar nichts mit deinem Beitrag anfangen. Wie wärs wenn du dich erstmal vorstellst und dann im entsprechend passenden Forum deine Frage oder deine Feststellung in verständlicher Form postest. 
Das Kiss Kidd Syndrom ist mir vollkommen unbekannt. Von so etwas habe ich noch nie gehört und ich kann auch nix in meinen Büchern darüber finden. Dass es nach der Geburt mal zu einem Schiefhals kommen kann, das ist natürlich bekannt und kann diverse Ursachen haben. 
Allen Ursachen gemeinsam sind, dass sie garantiert nicht auf irgendeinen "geistigen Vorgang", den du obendrein nicht mal näher beschreibst, reagieren. Des Weiteren kann es nicht sein, dass man einen Wirbel mit rein "geistigen" Mitteln reponiert. Wenn der Atlas (der Wirbelkörper auf dem der Kopf sitzt) bei einem Kind tatsächlich ausgeränkt (luxiert) wäre, dann würde das Rückenmark irreversibel geschädigt werden und es würde im besten Fall zu einer Querschnittslähmung kommen. Das ganze kann man nicht rückgängig machen. 
Ich hoffe, dass das jetzt keine Werbung von irgendeinem esoterischen Geistheiler sein soll, der sich hinter deinem Pseudonym befindet und uns hier von Wunderheilungen berichtet nur um Kunden zu aquirieren. Sollte ich dir jetzt unrecht tun, dann bitte ich vielmals um Verzeihung, aber ähnliche Dinge habe ich schon in anderen Foren erlebt. 
Surfer

----------


## Joachim

Guten Tag liebe Surfer Rosa,
danke für deine Anfrage, ich bitte dich über  das Kiis-kidd Forum  aus dem Internet
deine Info zuholen, da steht alles drin. Ich habe alles versucht gestern abend Schritt für Schritt in diesem Forum mich vorzustellen, hat leider nicht geklappt. 
Leider kennst du nicht einmal das Begradigen, somit kannst du auch nicht den Vorgang verstehen. 
Trotzdem danke für deinen Betrag.

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Joachim, 
Beim Kiss Syndrom liegt eine  Störung in der HWS vor. Wie soll die behoben werden, ohne das Kind anzufasen? Hab ich in meiner Ausbildung irgendwas verpaßt? 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Joachim

Hallo Schubser,
kiss-kidd  Syndrom (1 un 2) ist eine Funktionsstörung vor und nach der Geburt. Die Schulmedizin sagt aus, das nur durch eine Adjustierung des Atlas das kk wiederhergestellt werden würde.
Unbehandelt resultieren viele Symtome, was  der heutige  Patient ist.
Der Beckenstiefstand, oder die Beinlängendifferenzen der Beine wird durch das Begradigen wieder aufgehoben bzw. ins Lot gebracht.  
Gleichzeitig wird auch durch das reponieren des Atlas die Fehlstellung aufgehoben, die Duo Mater geglättet, somit ist der Fluß des Lqiuor gewährleistet. 
Der Orthopäde wird bei den Kindern den Atlas einrenken....
Durch einen geistigen Vorgang der ohne Berührung statt findet reponiere ich den Atlas in wenigen sekunden. Diese sanfte Therapie ist nichst neues, sondern ist nur ein Teil aus der Geistheilung... Ich wollte eigentlich nur eine Therapieform vorstellen, da die Schulmedizin kaum eine Hilfestellung gibt, was Sie selber beschreibt....
Trotzdem vielen Dank... Joachim

----------


## Joachim

Hallo liebe Christiane,
bevor ich Menschen verurteile, würde ich mich einfach einmal belesen...
Joachim

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Joachim, 
ich verurteile niemanden. Es war einfach nur eine Frage.
Also formuliere ich es jetzt anders: Eine Störung in den Halswirbeln ist mit Schmerzen verbunden, die durch Bewegung ausgelöst und/oder verstärkt werden. Wie bringe ich das Kind dazu, sich unter diesen Umständen selbst zu korrigieren? Das würde mich wirklich interessieren. Würdest du uns bitte erklären, wie das Ganze funktioniert? 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo Joachim, 
vielen dank für die Erklärung damit lässt sich doch etwas anfangen!
allerdings halte ich von "Geistheilen" nichts.
Dies ist aber meine persönliche Meinung, wer sollte schon einen Geistheilen wollen. 
Aber nun zu diesen beiden Beiträgen:   

> Guten Tag liebe Surfer Rosa,
> danke für deine Anfrage, ich bitte dich über  das Kiis-kidd Forum  aus dem Internet
> deine Info zuholen, da steht alles drin. Ich habe alles versucht gestern abend Schritt für Schritt in diesem Forum mich vorzustellen, hat leider nicht geklappt. 
> Leider kennst du nicht einmal das Begradigen, somit kannst du auch nicht den Vorgang verstehen. 
> Trotzdem danke für deinen Betrag.

  

> Hallo liebe Christiane,
> bevor ich Menschen verurteile, würde ich mich einfach einmal belesen...
> Joachim

    *Warum bist so pampig zu diesen beiden? 
Ich wüsste nicht was das bringen soll, noch hast du dazu einen Grund!
Wir sind hier ein öffentliches Forum in dem JEDER schreiben darf was er möchte solange er sich an die Forums- & Gesellschaftsregeln hält!
Wie es scheint konnten die Beiden mit deinem Beitrag ebensowenig anfangen wie ich!* *Warum sollte jemand sein wissen aus dem Internet beziehen wenn es hier jemanden gibt der im das erklären KÖNNTE!
Was hat den bei deiner Vorstellung nicht geklappt?
Wenn du Probleme mit dem Forum hast oder eine Frage dann wende Dich bitte an einen Moderator oder mache ein neues Thema daraus! 
Gruß Schubser*

----------


## Joachim

Liebe Christiane,
gerne beantworte ich dir deine Frage. Das Kind kann  nur ausgleichen, in einem anderen Schmerz. Vergleich eine schiefe Hüfte, da wird der Patient gezwungen auf das längere Bein auszuweichen.( Schuhausgleich) Mehr kann der Mensch selber nicht tun. 
So ist es auch genau mit der HWS.
Würdest du dein Kind begradigen lassen, passiert folgendes: 
Wird der Atlas  und das Becken reponiert, kann das Cerebrospinalis wieder richtig fließen. Der Dens ragt ja in den 4. Ventrikel und stellt bei schrägstellung eine Abflussminderung da. Die harte Gehirnhaut wird geglättet, und dadurch wird die nervale Versorgung der 
Nerven für die inneren Organe wieder gewährleistet. Migräne (basilaris) Kiefer, Schulter, mit Schulterblätter, Ellbogen, Rippen,Hüftgelenk, Knie und Füße werden wieder ins Lot gebracht. Es werden viele Symtome aufgehohen. Koordinationsstörungen werden sofort aufgehoben.
Ich wollte eigentlich nur eine sanfte Therapieform für Kinder und Erwachsene vorstellen, sowie auch in anderen Foren, das es solche Schwierigkeiten hier gibt, wußte ich nicht. Unter Begradigungstherapeuten (Holland) werden Therapien angeboten.
Bin aber gerne bereit offene Fragen zu beantworten...
Joachim

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Joachim, 
mir ist das KISS Syndrom bekannt, sowie dessen (manuelle) Behandlungsmöglichkeiten. 
Mir ist nur unklar, wie DU therapierst? Habe ich das richtig verstanden, nur durch Geistheilung? Diese Art der Heilung ist mir etwas unklar. Auf ein Kleinkind, auch auf andere Menschen kann ich nicht allein durch meine Aura oder guten Zupruch einwirken. 
Welche Form der Therapie wendest du an? 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Joachim

Hallo,
dies ist eine einfache Form der Geistheilung. Es ist eine Ideoplastie (das Formen im Körper)feinstofflicher Art. Es gibt ja nur wenige Menschen auf der Welt die es können.
Würde ich dich einweihen, könntes du es auch... Auch wenn die Vorstellung nicht bei dir 
ausreicht, passiert es trotzdem.... Joachim

----------


## Küken

Also tut mir ja wirklich leid aber in meinen Schädel geht das auch nicht. 
Wie willst du das denn machen :Huh?:  Erklärs uns doch mal, würde mich schon interessieren...  
lg küken

----------


## Joachim

Hallo Küken, 
jeder Gedanke versucht sich zu verwirklichen, meine Vorstellung ist ein geistiger Vorgang der eben bestimmte Wirkungen auslöst. Je höher du von einer geistigen Stufe arbeites, um so stärker ist die Vollkommenheit.

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Also tut mir ja wirklich leid aber in meinen Schädel geht das auch nicht. 
> Wie willst du das denn machen Erklärs uns doch mal, würde mich schon interessieren...  
> lg küken

 Na aber Küken du weißt doch:  *"Es gibt Dinge zwischen Himmel und Erde die wir nicht erklären können, die einfach da sind und funktionieren!"* 
Das (z.B. Geistheilung, Esotherik, Heilpraktik..) ist auch nichts für mich! 
Vorallem die Aussagen der Behandler lässt mir die Nackenhaare zu Berge stehen! _"Es lässt sich nicht erklären! Es funktioniert auch nur dann wenn man dran glaubt und und gläubig kann man nicht überzeugen und und und es ist für mich (persönlich!) ein einziges großes BlaBlaBla...."_ 
Schlimm genug das so viele Menschen auf so weas herein fallen und wo möglich auch noch jede Menge Geld liegen lassen.

----------


## Küken

na Schubser, wir kriegen in Zukunft auch nur noch ne Meldung übern FME... Und dann denken wir... 
Ich krieg mich grad gar nicht ein...

----------


## Joachim

Hallo Pat... 
Schön das es dich gibt.
Joachim

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Hallo Pat... 
> Schön das es dich gibt.
> Joachim

 Gelle, das ist schön....

----------


## Teetante

> Das nicht behandelte Syndrom kreiert den \\\\\\\"normalen\\\\\\\" Patienten mit all seinen Leiden.

 Alleine dieser Satz sagt doch schon wieder alles, oder? 
Das KISS-Syndrom wird bei Babys und Kleinkindern in der Regel von (Kinder-)orthopäden, die sich auf KISS spezialisiert haben, behoben durch eine Einrenkung des Atlas-Gelenkes, sprich manuell. Kein großes Hexenwerk, wenn der Arzt es kann und weiß, wie er es richtig machen muß.  
Geistheilung bei KISS ist genauso verrückt wie der Hundekot, der in Globulis vorkommt! 
Verdrehte Welt... 
Gruß, Andrea

----------


## Sabrina24

> Na aber Küken du weißt doch:  *"Es gibt Dinge zwischen Himmel und Erde die wir nicht erklären können, die einfach da sind und funktionieren!"* 
> Das (z.B. Geistheilung, Esotherik, Heilpraktik..) ist auch nichts für mich! 
> Vorallem die Aussagen der Behandler lässt mir die Nackenhaare zu Berge stehen! _"Es lässt sich nicht erklären! Es funktioniert auch nur dann wenn man dran glaubt und und gläubig kann man nicht überzeugen und und und es ist für mich (persönlich!) ein einziges großes BlaBlaBla...."_ 
> Schlimm genug das so viele Menschen auf so weas herein fallen und wo möglich auch noch jede Menge Geld liegen lassen.

 hallo 
naja ich denk ganz verteufeln darf man es auch nicht. gut von esotherik und geistheilung halte ich auch nix. jedoch kann heilpraktik durchaus was bewirken.  
ich selbst hab sehr gute erfahrungen mit kinesio-taping gemacht. auch dies hilft nicht jedem! z.b haben wir 5 anläufge gebraucht das es bei meiner schwester ein wenig hilft. mir hats hingegen sofort bei der ersten anwendung was gebracht.  
ich gehe nicht zu nem heilpraktiker oder ähnliches. ich hab mir das tape selbst gekauft + passendem buch.  
wenige schulmediziner wenden es an. meist sind es krankengymnasten und physiotherapeuten (gott lob sie in den himmel). *selbst spitzensportler verwenden es! * warum es hilft? das kann keiner wirklich sagen aber tatsache ist das es hilft bzw. helfen kann. 
diese tapes speichern die körperwärme und geben sie wieder ganz tief in den körper zurück, sie fördern den blut und lympffluss. wie genau das geht bzw. wodurch dies geschiet weis ich leider selbst nicht. 
aber das wichtigste sollte bleiben:  *wer heilt hat recht! * grüße

----------


## SurferRosa

> aber das wichtigste sollte bleiben:  *wer heilt hat recht! *

 
Hallo Sabrina,
irgendwie hasse ich diesen Ausspruch, da er immer wieder benutzt wird um Fakten und Beweispflicht zu verdrehen. 
Grundsätzlich stimme ich dir aber vollkommen zu. Wer heilt hat recht. Allerdings sollte derjenige auch beweisen können, dass er wirklich geheilt hat. Und sobald man das tut betreibt man Schulmedizin!  
Viele Grüße,
Surfer

----------


## SurferRosa

@Joachim:   

> Durch einen geistigen Vorgang der ohne Berührung statt findet reponiere ich den Atlas in wenigen sekunden. Diese sanfte Therapie ist nichst neues, sondern ist nur ein Teil aus der Geistheilung... Ich wollte eigentlich nur eine Therapieform vorstellen, da die Schulmedizin kaum eine Hilfestellung gibt, was Sie selber beschreibt....
> Trotzdem vielen Dank... Joachim

 Aha ... hatte ich doch recht. Hinter dir verbirgt sich wohl doch ein Geistheiler. Interessant. 
Zum Thema: 
Es heißt Dura mater und Liquor cerebrospinalis (den Begriff Cerebrospinalis allein gibt es nicht). Wie kommst du denn zur Behauptung die Dura mater glätten zu können? Kannst du das beweisen? 
Der Dens ragt in keinem Fall in den 4. Ventrikel hinein, oder habe ich im Anatomie Kurs da etwas nicht richtig verstanden :Huh?:     

> Migräne (basilaris) Kiefer, Schulter, mit Schulterblätter, Ellbogen, Rippen,Hüftgelenk, Knie und Füße werden wieder ins Lot gebracht.

 Was hat denn eine Basilarismigräne mit diversen Gelenken und Knochen zu tun? Und vor allem wie soll eine Basilarismigräne ins Lot gebracht werden :Huh?:  Diesen Satz verstehe ich weder grammatikalisch noch inhaltlich. 
Es tut mir wirklich leid Joachim, aber alles was du schreibst ist für mich ziemlich unverständlich und bedient sich eines pseudomedizinischen Wortschatzes mit dem du nicht einmal richtig umgehen kannst. Da drängt sich mir schon die Frage nach deiner Qualifikation auf. 
Surfer

----------


## Christiane

Gott sei Dank. Ich hatte schon an meinen Anatomie-Kenntnissen gezweifelt. Bleibt immer noch die Frage, wie ich mit meinem Geist die Wirbel beeinflusse. Joachim?!?!

----------


## Küken

ich sag nur noch Muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuussssssssssssssaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  ahhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Sabrina24

> Hallo Sabrina,
> irgendwie hasse ich diesen Ausspruch, da er immer wieder benutzt wird um Fakten und Beweispflicht zu verdrehen. 
> Grundsätzlich stimme ich dir aber vollkommen zu. Wer heilt hat recht. Allerdings sollte derjenige auch beweisen können, dass er wirklich geheilt hat. Und sobald man das tut betreibt man Schulmedizin!  
> Viele Grüße,
> Surfer

 hallo, 
da gebe ich dir recht. allerdings wenn eben keine heilung möglich ist dann ist es schon super linderung zu verschaffen. leider kann die schulmedizin das auch nicht immer und dann darf man sich ja auch anderer wege und mittel bedienen. wie gesagt von geistheilung und esotherik halte ich auch nix aber von heilpraktik,kinesiologie schon. auch nahrungsergänzungsmittel können oft recht hilfreich sein, dies erfahre ich grad wieder am eigenen leibe. 
ich denke jeder muss für sich selbst wissen was gut ist und was nicht. und probieren geht über studieren  :Zwinker:  
grüße

----------


## SurferRosa

Irgendwie scheint sich Joachim nicht mehr zu melden. Vielleicht haben ihn die vielen Zweifler etwas abgeschreckt. Da wars wohl in anderen Foren leichter. Vielleicht lag ich da mit meiner Vermutung bezüglich seiner Motivation hier zu schreiben richtig.
In Anbetracht dessen, dass er sich nicht mehr zu Wort meldet, denke ich kann ich den Thread sicher ein wenig missbrauchen und antworten: 
@ Sabrina, 
ich glaube wir müssen den von Alternativmedizinern geliebten Spruch "wer heilt hat recht" jetzt doch umändern. Machen wir daraus "wer lindert hat recht". 
;-) hihi 
Aber mal ganz im Ernst. Schulmedizin hört nicht dort auf wo keine Heilung mehr möglich ist. Denn auch die Linderung von Beschwerden wird von der Schulmedizin erfasst und erforscht. Wenn ein Verfahren bei einer Erkrankung tatsächlich das Wohlbefinden der Patienten signifikant bessern kann und das in Studien belegt ist, dann wird dieses Verfahren auch in die Schulmedizin aufgenommen. 
Wenn ich jetzt ein wenig hartnäckig erscheine, dann aus gutem Grund. Leider ist durch die ganze Propaganda diverser Heilpraktiker, Geistheiler und was es sonst noch auf dem Markt gibt, bei den Menschen heute eine sehr große Abneigung gegen die Schulmedizin entstanden. Und damit hat man im Klinikalltag schwer zu kämpfen wenn notwendige Therapien verweigert werden und sich dadurch diverse Erkrankungen ausbreiten, bzw. man den Patienten nicht helfen kann. 
Wie du jetzt zwischen Esotherik und Kinesiologie trennen willst ist mir nicht wirklich klar. Letztlich beruht doch das ganze Gedankenkonstrukt der Kinesiologie auf esotherischen Thesen wie auch die meisten anderen Methoden der Heilpraktiker. Aber vielleicht kann uns da Pianoman weiterhelfen. 
Nahrungsergänzungsmittel sind übrigens nicht immer bedenkenlos. Wie bekannt sein sollte konnte in Studien gezeigt werden, dass Beta-Carotin das Krebsrisiko bei Rauchern nicht senkt, sondern es im Gegenteil sogar angestiegen ist.  
Trotzdem gebe ich zu, dass bei bestimmten Mangelzuständen Nahrungsergänzungsmittel durchaus hilfreich sein können. Deshalb werden sie auch in der Schulmedizin unter anderem auch bei bestimmten Anämieformen eingesetzt.  
Du hast übrigens recht. Probieren geht über Studieren .... hihi. Wird von der Schulmedizin auch beherzigt ;-) 
Ich kann nur jedem raten kein Geld zum Fenster rauszuschmeißen nur um Therapien zu erfahren, deren Wirkung sich nicht nachweisen lässt. Selbst wenn man sich danach ein wenig wohler fühlt. Zum Wohlfühlen kann man auch einen schönen Winterspaziergang machen, Sport treiben oder einfach mal nen schönen gemütlichen Abend mit Freunden verbringen.  
Viele Grüße,
Surfer

----------


## Patientenschubser

Also nur da Joachim heute nix im Forum geschrieben hat kässt sicherlich nicht darauf schliessen das er nicht mehr kommt oder nichts mehr zu schreiben hätte.
Also lasst ihm Zeit ich hoffe doch auf eine rege Diskussion.  *Wegen: "Wer heilt hat Recht!" das ist sicherlich ein eigenes Thema wert....* 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Küken

Mich würde schon auch eine Stellungnahme interessieren....

----------


## Pianoman

*" Ich denke jeder muss für sich selbst wissen was gut ist und was nicht. "* 
Wie gut, dass selbst Säuglinge und Kleinkinder diese Wahlfreiheit haben, oder ? 
Und dann auch sagen können: "Es war große Scheisse!"  
Aber was man Joachim zugute halten muss: Ihm ist eine Weiterentwicklung der furchtbaren Craniosacral-Therapie gelungen, für die ihn die Kinder lieben werden;
er fasst sie wenigstens nicht mehr an. Ein deutlicher Fortschritt. 
Pianoman

----------


## Sabrina24

hallo 
@surfer 
klaro kann schulmedizin auch linderung verschaffen. aber auch wenn etwas per studie  bewiesen ist find ich es ne sauerrei wenn präperate als unwirtschaftlich angesehen werden nur weil sie die ursache nicht bekämpfen. wenn präperate nicht heilen können sondern nur linderung schaffen und dafür als unwirtschaftlich angesehen werden würd mir die galle hoch kommen sofern ich ne gallenblase hät  :Smiley:  
hab da schon ne gewaltige mail (freundlich aber direkt) an meine KK geschrieben. 
naja krankengymnastik beseitigt auch nicht immer die ursache sondern schafft nur linderung und wird in der schulmedizin angewendet. kinesiologie macht ja unter umständen nix anderes. ich muss zugeben das ich mich mit kinesiologie an sich noch nicht beschäftigt habe sondern NUR mit kineso-tape.  
natürlich sollte man nicht wahrlos nahrungsergänzungsmittel in sich rein stopfen sondern nur dann wenns notwendig ist wie z.b. bei einem mangel. 
@pianoman 
na dir wird ja hoffentlich wohl klar sein das ich von erwachsenen menschen rede. klar kann ein säugling (auch kinder) so eine aussage nicht treffen. # 
ein erwachsener mensch sollte hingegen in der lage sein und wissen was für sich gut ist und was nicht. 
grüße

----------


## Küken

Es gibt aber auch Medikamente die für was anderes benutzt werden als sie eigentlich zugelassen werden...

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Es gibt aber auch Medikamente die für was anderes benutzt werden als sie eigentlich zugelassen werden...

 
CocaCola war ursprünglich als Kopfschmerzmittel vorgesehen.... 
gewirkt hat es wohl nie richtig dafür haben es die Leute aber gerne getrunken...
angeblich soll zu Beginn Cocain mit drin gewesen sein... 
ob´s stimmt weiß ich nicht... aber ich schweife etwas vom Thema ab...

----------


## Küken

Zurück zum Ernst der Lage  :Smiley:  
Wir warten immer noch auf ein Statement....  
lg küken

----------


## SurferRosa

@ Sabrina: 
Da kommen wir aber langsam in Grundsatzdiskussionen. Du beziehst dich in deiner Aussage nicht auf die Schulmedizin, sondern auf das Gesundheitssystem. Als Schulmediziner versucht man immer das bestmögliche für seine Patienten rauszuholen. Wie du schon richtig erkannt hast ist die Krankenkasse diesbezüglich der richtige Ansprechpartner. Aber mit dieser Diskussion werden wir nicht weit kommen, da ich auch keine vernünftigen Vorschläge diesbezüglich habe. Es ist nun einmal leider Fakt, dass wir uns als Gesellschaft jetzt überlegen müssen, welche Therapien nun für jeden finanziert werden können und welche nicht mehr tragbar sind und daher privat finanziert werden müssen. Aber das sollte man nicht der Schulmedizin vorwerfen. Außerdem möchte ich noch dezent hinzufügen, dass sich auch niemand aufregt, wenn er für irgendeine dubiose Cranio-Sacral Therapie oder eine Begradigungstherapie per Geistheiler in die eigene Tasche greifen muss. Da wird bereitwillig Geld ausgegeben. 
Zur Kinesiologie:
Was alternative Heilpraktiken anbelangt bin ich jetzt leider kein Experte, aber meines Wissens nach hat das Kinesio-Tape überhaupt nichts mit der Kinesiologie zu tun.  
Viele Grüße,
Surfer

----------


## SurferRosa

> Zurück zum Ernst der Lage  
> Wir warten immer noch auf ein Statement....  
> lg küken

 Oh ja .... das Statement.
Ich bin ja auch schon gespannt ob es noch eines geben wird.
Vor allem bin ich hochgespannt auf eine Erklärung wie es denn nun möglich ist, dass der Dens in den vierten Ventrikel hineinragt. Und die Glättung der Dura mater würde mich auch brennend interessieren.

----------


## Sabrina24

hi surfer, 
der schulmediziner hat aber die möglichkeit bei medizinischer indikation (wenn keine anderen therapien greifen) diese "unwirtschaftlichen" medikamente auf kasse zu verschreiben. wird aber leider nicht gemacht und wenns dann halt einiges kostet und man es sich nicht leisten kann ist man der gea..... 
natürlich darfst jetzt sagen ja aber die leute die zu heilpraktikern und co gehn dürfen dann nicht jammern denn sie haben ja die kohle. da stimme ich dir zu aber ich hab sie nicht! hät ich sie würd ich mir das medi auch auf privat geben lassen und hät damit keine probleme es zu zahlen.  
natürlich sagt das gesundheitssystem/krankenkassen wo der hase lang läuft aber so lang die möglichkeit gegeben ist eben dinge noch auf kasse zu verschreiben wenns angebracht ist und der doc davon kenntnis hat find ich sollte er es auch tun.  
sorry fürs totale off topic 
grüße

----------


## SurferRosa

Hallo Sabrina, 
irgendwie verstehe ich jetzt deine Argumentation nicht wirklich. Natürlich kann dir dein Arzt ein "unwirtschaftliches" Medikament verschreiben. Allerdings muss er dann halt die Kosten selbst tragen. Dass das ein Mediziner nicht oder nur in seltenen Fällen macht sollte doch klar sein, oder? 
Viele Grüße,
Surfer

----------


## Sabrina24

hi surfer 
diese aussage hab ich aber von meiner KK nicht bekommen. da wurde NICHTS gesagt das der doc die kosten tragen müsste. woher hast du die info? 
grüße

----------


## SurferRosa

Hallo Sabrina, 
ist leider schon recht spät und ich muss zugeben, dass ich erst ein wenig suchen müsste um vernünftige Quellen anzugeben. Deshalb nur kurz 2 Quellen von der Homepage der KVB:  http://www.kvb.de/servlet/PB/show/11...rordnungen.pdf  
wenn du es ausführlicher willst:  http://www.kvb.de/servlet/PB/show/11...1-02072007.pdf 
Siehe hier unter §16 vor allem Absatz 4. "...Im übrigen hat der Prüfungsausschuss den vom Vertragsarzt zu erstattenden Regressbetrag festzusetzen." 
Im Klartext bedeutet das, dass dir dein Arzt schon ein entsprechendes "unwirtschaftliches" Präparat verschreiben kann und dieses wird auch von der Kasse gezahlt. Wenn das aber bei Überprüfung festgestellt wird, dann kann es sein, dass er Regressforderungen bekommt. Zumindest hatte ich das Ganze immer so verstanden. 
Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich mich bezüglich dieser Dinge nicht sonderlich gut auskenne, da ich zur Zeit noch Studiere und von dem her bekommt man solche für niedergelassene Ärzte sehr wichtigen Dinge wirklich nur am Rande mit. Wenn es also hier einen niedergelassenen Arzt oder jemand anderen der sich wirklich damit auskennt gibt, dann wäre es interessant etwas qualifiziertere Aussagen als meine zu bekommen. 
Ich wünsche dir jetzt jedenfalls noch eine schöne Nacht. Ich selbst werde mich jetzt auch in mein hoffentlich warmes Bett verziehen. 
Viele Grüße,
Surfer

----------


## Teetante

> Im Klartext bedeutet das, dass dir dein Arzt schon ein entsprechendes "unwirtschaftliches" Präparat verschreiben kann und dieses wird auch von der Kasse gezahlt. Wenn das aber bei Überprüfung festgestellt wird, dann kann es sein, dass er Regressforderungen bekommt. Zumindest hatte ich das Ganze immer so verstanden.

 Hi SurferRosa,  
das stimmt so nicht ganz, wie Du es beschreibst. Wenn ein Arzt unwirtschaftlich verschreibt, muß er nicht sofort und jedes einzelne Medikament aus eigener Tasche erstatten. Es erfolgen Prüfungen noch und nöcher, Du hast als Arzt auch die Chance es vernünftig und sinnvoll zu erklären, wieso Du das aufschreibst und nicht das andere, preiswertere Medikament mit gleichem Wirkstoff. Wenn Deine Unwirtschaftlichkeit Überhand nimmt, dann kann es zu Regresszahlungen kommen.  
In der Regel beziehen sich diese Regresszahlungen aber auf den unwirtschaftlichen Sprechstundenbedarf, der sich leider in manchen Praxen zum Patienten-, Angestellten und was-weiß-ich-wer-noch-Bedarf entwickelt und entwickelt hat. Da sind die Prüfungsausschüsse dann auch sehr schnell und sehr genau bei der Sache, denn das sind manchmal Kosten, die sich auch kein Außenstehender erklären kann.  
Was mich in diesem Thema hier interessieren würde, ist, wie findet Joachim heraus, daß es wirklich ein KISS-Syndrom ist, was das Kind hat und nicht irgendeine andere Sache? Auch durch Handauflegen und geistiger Übermittlung von was auch immer? Gefährlicher Humbug! 
Viele Grüße, Teetante

----------


## Küken

Hallo tantchen, 
er legt doch nicht mal die Hand auf... 
Er setzt sich Gedanklich damit auseinander, und dann kommt die geistige Eingebung... KISS... uaaaaa...   
Lg küken

----------


## Sabrina24

hallo 
nur um mal die "unwirtschaftlichkeit" klarzustellen. es geht nicht darum ein präperat zu verschreiben das zu teuer ist und es diesen wirkstoff auch in einem billigeren präperat gibt sondern um ein präperat zu verschreiben das als einzigstes auf dem mark vorhanden ist, nicht heilen kann aber linderung verschafft.  
dieses "nicht heilen können" ist es was die kasse als unwirtschaftlich ansieht. erst sollten andere maßnahmen ausprobiert werden um eine heilung herbeizuführen. wenn allerdings - und das ist es was mich so sauer macht - eine heilung mit KEINEM medikament möglich ist (es ist einfach nicht heilbar) und auch andere medikamente keine linderung verschaffen (die man aber schon selbst zahlen durfte) dieses eine spezielle medikament das sehr teuer ist, und bei vielen patienten linderung verschafft, es als unwirtschaftlich anzusehen find ich eine bodenlose frechheit.   *nicht der arzt* sondern die kasse sagt es sei unwirtschaftlich! und der patient muss weiter leiden. 
wenn es aber wirtschaftlicher für die kasse ist wenn der patient durch diesen leidensdruck zum psychiater geht - der ja auch keine heilung schaffen kann - versteh ich die welt nicht mehr!  
grüße

----------


## SurferRosa

@ Teetante:
Vielen Dank für die Informationen aus erster Hand. Wie es in der Realität aussieht weiß ich wie geschrieben leider nicht. Von dem her ist das immer gut solche Informationen wie jetzt von dir zu bekommen. Ich selbst kann hier ja nur Dinge weitergeben, die ich irgendwo gelesen oder von irgendwem gehört habe. 
Mir ist schon klar, dass es nicht wegen jedem einzelnen Medikament eine Regressforderung gibt. Allerdings fand ich es eben schon interessant, dass es nach dem Informationsblatt der KVB zu urteilen, tatsächlich vermehrt zu Regressforderungen aufgrund unwirtschaftlich verschriebener Medikamente gekommen ist. Und was ich vor allem klarstellen wollte war, dass es nicht auf bösen Willen der Ärzte beruht, wenn solche Medikamente nicht verschrieben werden. 
Was die Diagnose des KISS betrifft, so dürfte das wirklich sehr interessant sein. Vielleicht fühlt er es einfach. Aber ich denke, dass sich Joachim hier nicht mehr melden wird. Ich denke nun wirklich, dass er nur ein paar leichtgläubige Kunden gewinnen wollte. Wenn man ein bischen rumgoogelt, dann findet man auch seine Homepage mit seiner Praxis. Irgendwie finde ich es ziemlich traurig, dass Internetforen mehr und mehr von irgendwelchen Heilern besucht werden, um für sich Werbung zu machen. In einem anderen Forum habe ich diesbezüglich aber schon viel schlimmere Dinge miterlebt. Da hat sich eine Mitarbeiterin eines Heilinstituts als Patientin ausgegeben, die von einer schweren Krankheit, die Schulmediziner als hoffnungslos eingestuft haben, geheilt wurde. Als wir dann Nachforschungen angestellt hatten und dargelegt hatten wie zweifelhalft diese Therapie war, haben sich auf einmal sogar die Besitzer des Instituts zu Wort gemeldet. Erst im Nachhinein ist dann über eine Überprüfung der IP Adressen festgestellt worden, dass die Patientin in Wahrheit Mitarbeiterin dieses Instituts war, woraufhin rechtliche Schritte eingeleitet wurden. 
Da sind natürlich Posts wie der von Joachim wirklich harmlos dagegen. Trotzdem muss ich hier wirklich nachdrücklich vor solchen zweifelhaften Therapien warnen. Aber ich glaube, dass die Unglaubwürdigkeit dieser Begradigungstherapie hier im Thread schon ziemlich klar rüber kommt. 
Viele Grüße,
Surfer

----------


## Küken

Mich würde mal interessieren was du zahlen musst? bzw. nimmst?  
Lg küekn

----------

